# Watching NFL in Mexico



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting tomorrow evening, I flick through the guide to see which channel DAL at NYG is on. To my horror it is not being shown on our Cablevision package???

Does anyone know how to get NBC, Fox, CBS in Mexico, in English! or the best TV provide for the NFL???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You can't see it living on the Dark Side Of The Moon, however ESPN does carry it. Typical of cable here is that ESPN is not carried on Basic cable. You will have to subscribe to additional channels and pay more. Upgrade today!


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

¿? We have the biggest Cablevivion package, is single channel you have to subscribe to?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

508 and 509 on their digital cable is the channels for espn.Guia de Canales de Cable - CABLEVISION® México


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

If you have Internet, get an Apple TV. There is a NFL application. You can subscribe to get any game that you want.


----------

